# Silent Hill: Revelation 3D - Neuer Trailer zum Horror-Streifen verfügbar - Kinostart am 29. November



## MichaelBonke (22. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Silent Hill: Revelation 3D - Neuer Trailer zum Horror-Streifen verfügbar - Kinostart am 29. November * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Silent Hill: Revelation 3D - Neuer Trailer zum Horror-Streifen verfügbar - Kinostart am 29. November


----------



## heinz-otto (22. Oktober 2012)

Der erste Teil ist wohl eine der wenigen gelungenen Spiele-Verfilmungen. Hoffen wir das beste für den Nachfolger, wenn die neueren Spiele schon nicht mehr das ursprüngliche Silent Hill Flair einfangen.


----------



## ToniRicardelli (22. Dezember 2012)

Also ich hatte ihn mir gestern angeschaut. Super Spieleverfilmung! Aber wer darüber mehr erfahren will sollte im Netz danach suchen, da gibt es genügend gute positve Beschreibungen von Leuten, die erst mit einem schlechten Gefühl ins Kino gegangen sind und mit Begeisterung wieder rauskamen!


----------

